# Strato 3 Domains Plesk und nur ein Ziel?



## HarlekinAlpha (24. Juni 2006)

Hi da draußen ich hab nen V Server bei Strato angemietet. Hab da leider nicht soviel Ahnung. In Plesk finde ich mit drei eingetragenen Domains nicht die Option die Domains in einzelne Ordner umzuleiten wie gehts das?
Ich will 2 verschiedene Websites betreiben. Kann mit da jemand helfen? Ich denke mal ich muß htaccess nutzen aber wie?

Zur Zeit wird jede Domain auf das Hauptverzeichnis umgeleitet.


----------



## Flex (25. Juni 2006)

Jede Domain die du in Plesk anlegst, bekommt ein eigenes Ordner Skeleton.
Diese findest du unter:
/var/www/vhosts/domainname

Du solltest jedoch nach einrichten der Domains den Apache per hand neustarten:



> /etc/initd/apache2 restart


Plesk sollte den Apache zwar eigentlich selbst neu starten, leider hat er damit so seine Probleme.


----------

